# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  building a new kit garage (all the steps involved in getting it happening)

## rob_phill

I have recently purchased my first place and am looking to put up an adjoined double garage and double carport in the backyard.  I am a little bit confused as to all the steps that need to be taken in order to make sure it's all legitimate, and comes together personally. 
there is a LOT of information on this site, but I couldn't really find anything that had much info on the step by step approach. 
Can anyone shed some light and the order of steps that need to be taken to ensure all goes smoothly? 
Thanks all. 
Rob

----------


## Bedford

You will need to submit plans of what you propose to the council for approval. 
These will need to show type of construction and also a site plan showing location on the block, indicating setbacks from boundaries and storm water etc.

----------

